# Practice Posting >  Five Cut Method to check the Accuracy of a Crosscut Sled

## Mazay

In this video i will show the process of adjusting a table saw crosscut sled for maximum accuracy using the 5 cut method.




PDF tutorial - https://drive.google.com/file/d/14mb...BVhnzoL01/view

----------

Carnel (Jan 13, 2020),

Jon (Jan 8, 2020),

Karl_H (Jan 8, 2020),

Slim-123 (Jan 7, 2020)

----------


## Karl_H

If you need more theory and explanation of this method, Mr. Ng does a nice, but somewhat long, job:

----------

Jon (Jan 8, 2020)

----------

